# Canoeing on Little Maumelle 10/09/11



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 9, 2011)

trolling motor kicks tail in a canoe.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool pics! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## atvguns (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like you made that boys day :yourock:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 10, 2011)

we've been there before at dusk and saw lots of bats, but this time we got to see a redhead woodpecker, vulture, and a water snake (didn't get close enough to verify type lol) in addition to the normal fish flops etc.

I'm tellin' ya, the trolling motor is the greatest thing I've added to our canoe loadout. So much easier on a tired old dad at the end of the day.


----------



## lfnh (Oct 10, 2011)

Like that trolling motor idea - esp for the return.

Was wondering what are the tree specie(s) in the last picture ?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.
ifnh - The trees look like bald cypress.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 13, 2011)

There's some fine white bass fishin there at the right time. BTW: Empty your PM box.


----------

